# Lets see your trailers (plus Steel vs. Wood)



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

im planing on building a 18foot hyd. tile and i want to see what your trailer look like

 PLUS what do you have steel or wood? what do you like about it? what don't you like about it? (lets settle this once and for all)


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't have a tilt deck but a 24' deck over, Wood flooring, easy to repair and not as slippery come winter.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WesternproGMC;1482322 said:


> im planing on building a 18foot hyd. tile and i want to see what your trailer look like
> 
> PLUS what do you have steel or wood? what do you like about it? what don't you like about it? (lets settle this once and for all)


Go at least 20' with your trailer....my tilt is 20', hydraulic dampened


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

WesternproGMC;1482322 said:


> im planing on building a 18foot hyd. tile and i want to see what your trailer look like
> 
> PLUS what do you have steel or wood? what do you like about it? what don't you like about it? (lets settle this once and for all)


I run 24' & 30' straight and dove tail goose neck trailers with wood decks easy maintenance and deck replacement if needed.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

20 foot hyd. tilt bed, 15k axles, wood bed, more traction, easy replacement, only way to go.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 22' H&H Speedloader and I absolutely love it. I use it daily basically as a rolloff tow vehicle. 14k, wood deck, removable fenders. Can't beat a power tilt IMO. There's pics around here, I'll have to dig them up.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine, on my old truck tho. 18 with a 2ft tail. 7k axles. Looked at some used tilts but they were all too narrow. Plus i was able to get this one new for just over the price of a used manual tilt. Also a believer in wood floors.

I've had this one not quite a year. Only regret i have is not getting it sooner!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

do all you guys with these big trailers with 7k axles have class a cdl's? thats the only holdback for me getting one to haul a 10k excavator, especially because i am under 18.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought this galvanized one cause I needed something heavier for my loader and a backup for my aluminum maintenance trailer and haven't regretted the decision. Its a 20ft manual tilt, wood floor, 14000lbs. built heavy, it weighs 3450lbs on it's own. Haven't broken it yet.....


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Deerewashed;1482393 said:


> do all you guys with these big trailers with 7k axles have class a cdl's? thats the only holdback for me getting one to haul a 10k excavator, especially because i am under 18.


CDL not required as long as your combined GVWR is under 26001 lbs, DOT #'s required if you cross state lines and you exceed 100 nautical miles from your home base
But with commercial registered vehicles you are required to follow CDL guidelines. You still might be required to apply for and display DOT #'s depending upon your location


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I opted for simple and stupid and couldnt be happier, full width ramps make loading easy


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Triple L;1482419 said:


> I opted for simple and stupid and couldnt be happier, full width ramps make loading easy


NICE TRAILERThumbs Up I would'nt have to double ck my ramps with that setup.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Triple L;1482419 said:


> I opted for simple and stupid and couldnt be happier, full width ramps make loading easy


nice trailer.. i really like the straps on already (no strap knot balls)


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

*trailer i want to build*

Deck size: 19"x82"
Gross Capacity: 10,400 lbs 
Empty Weight: 2563 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
Empty Tongue Weight: 557 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
Frame:	5" Channel Steel with Tandem 5200lb axles
leaf spring suspension
brakes on both axles

im still thanking steel deck because it will pull nice empty (less jumping) and the trailer is more rigid with the deck welded to the frame with a 1in bead ever 3in. planing on fender that come off, 12,000LB winch, loading lights, hydraulic tongue jack, all LED lights and i plan on making 8 of these


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's my homemade trailer. best small trailer out there. Mostly a toy hauler but I occasionally haul a small bobcat around.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's what I'm currently pulling. 
Brute 23+5. 24,999lb gvwr. 
Pierced frame with a wood deck (lower deck height by a few inches). The wood deck is great and quieter then steel. 
Dual flip ramps with a lift up center to make it 28' of flat deck. 
Ratchet rail with sliding ratchets accepting 4" straps on the drivers side. (awesome feature)


















No problems with it really, just wish it was longer sometimes.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mark13;1482440 said:


> Here's what I'm currently pulling.
> Brute 23+5. 24,999lb gvwr.
> Pierced frame with a wood deck (lower deck height by a few inches). The wood deck is great and quieter then steel.
> Dual flip ramps with a lift up center to make it 28' of flat deck.
> Ratchet rail with sliding ratchets accepting 4" straps on the drivers side. (awesome feature)


Surree why dont you brag how your truck is longer too.. :laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WesternproGMC;1482437 said:


> Deck size: 19"x82"
> Gross Capacity: 10,400 lbs
> Empty Weight: 2563 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
> Empty Tongue Weight: 557 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
> ...


What do you plan on hauling? Being a tilt, honestly 2500 tare weight and 5k axles makes it seem pretty light duty to me. Mine is 3,500lbs and 7k axles and it's almost a bit light duty for some of the bigger stuff I haul. It's perfect for cars and stuff though, skidsteer, etc. The only thing I would change when building my own would be to use 2 lift cyl's for stability. You're not always loading perfectly level and it really does make a difference. My trailer is very heavy duty, but tweaks back and forth a lot and it's losing it's original strength. It get's pretty used and abused though. I've been considering selling it to build one myself to suit my needs a little better.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

WesternproGMC;1482437 said:


> Deck size: 19"x82"
> Gross Capacity: 10,400 lbs
> Empty Weight: 2563 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
> Empty Tongue Weight: 557 lbs *(base on steel deck)*
> ...


I'd go with 7,000 lb axles, You'll regret it later if you don't. The bearings on the lighter axles can't take the punishment the heavier axles can. I repack the bearings on our trailers every 3 months and replace the annually. II don't need a trailer broke down the middle of BFE because of bearing problems.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

got-h2o;1482444 said:


> What do you plan on hauling? Being a tilt, honestly 2500 tare weight and 5k axles makes it seem pretty light duty to me. Mine is 3,500lbs and 7k axles and it's almost a bit light duty for some of the bigger stuff I haul. It's perfect for cars and stuff though, skidsteer, etc. The only thing I would change when building my own would be to use 2 lift cyl's for stability. You're not always loading perfectly level and it really does make a difference. My trailer is very heavy duty, but tweaks back and forth a lot and it's losing it's original strength. It get's pretty used and abused though. I've been considering selling it to build one myself to suit my needs a little better.


plan on hauling a bit of everything skidsteer, steel, wood, trucks, tractor, and much more.. i do really like your idea of 2 lift cylinder. Plus that's why im building my own trailer is so it the way i want it.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

magnum1;1482463 said:


> I'd go with 7,000 lb axles, You'll regret it later if you don't. The bearings on the lighter axles can't take the punishment the heavier axles can. I repack the bearings on our trailers every 3 months and replace the annually. II don't need a trailer broke down the middle of BFE because of bearing problems.


im looking in to 7,000LB axles now. i plan on running oil bath axles ez to upkeep and they run cooler


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Now you're talkin


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Holland;1482387 said:


> Mine, on my old truck tho. 18 with a 2ft tail. 7k axles. Looked at some used tilts but they were all too narrow. Plus i was able to get this one new for just over the price of a used manual tilt. Also a believer in wood floors.
> 
> I've had this one not quite a year. Only regret i have is not getting it sooner!


What brand is that trailer


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

jimv;1482915 said:


> What brand is that trailer


looks like a PJ trailer
http://www.pjtrailers.com/


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, PJ. Highly recommend it. Second PJ i've bought new and both have been great!


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

This is my 2012 PJ, 24'


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Holland;1482929 said:


> Yep, PJ. Highly recommend it. Second PJ i've bought new and both have been great!


Whats the model


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

When i bought it they called it a 6" Custom Carhauler. Now it looks like they call it a 6" Channel Equiptment. Its rated 15,680Lbs (gooseneck version). The toolbox is standard on the gn too i believe. I opted for the fold up ramps, which are handly, but sometimes i wish i had the slide in ramps so i could let a truck overhang on the back. Overall i like the fold up ramps alot. The fenders are removable with only two bolts per side and unplug the lights. I've had to take them off once to get a tractor on and its nice to have the option.

Ive had it loaded down pretty good and it handled the load nice! The low floor is nice for loading cars too. All my other friends have 20+5 deckovers and they borrow this one quite a bit to haul cars and trucks since its so handy.

And i'd like to apologize to the op for the side track.

Heres a few shots of it loaded down for a tractor pull the other weekend. Biggest load so far. It was tight but it worked! (yes they arent tied down yet in the pictures, but it was prior to the trip)


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

if you where building your dream trailer what would it all have?

-gooseneck neck or bumper pull
-deck-over, lowboy, tilt, power tilt, of gravity tilt
-grease axle, posi-lube, or oil bath axles
-slipper springs or double eye
-tear drop or hd jeep fenders
-coupler Flip, yoke, or thumb latch
-what type of rear ramp if any
-what extras fork holder, toolbox, loading lights electric or hyb tonge jack, side turn lights, and what ever else you could think of

*I really want you gays input i don't want to miss anything and in a year think i wish i would of did that.*


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

WesternproGMC;1483076 said:


> if you where building your dream trailer what would it all have?
> 
> -gooseneck neck or bumper pull
> -deck-over, lowboy, tilt, power tilt, of gravity tilt
> ...


The bold part makes me laugh. Your gays. Who you callin gay.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1483078 said:


> The bold part makes me laugh. Your gays. Who you callin gay.


The first one to answer Dean..............


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;1483078 said:


> The bold part makes me laugh. Your gays. Who you callin gay.





Mr.Markus;1483079 said:


> The first one to answer Dean..............


LOL :laughing: sorry was typing fast guys


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Seeing i cant type fast and get it spell right ill re post it



WesternproGMC;1483076 said:


> if you where building your dream trailer what would it all have?
> 
> -gooseneck neck or bumper pull
> -deck-over, lowboy, tilt, power tilt, of gravity tilt
> ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If I was designing a trailer:

Gooseneck hookup
12k oil bath axles. Maybe a slight spread, harder on tires though.
Pierced frame deck (deck over with a lower deck height)
Torque tube running the full length
Hydraulic dovetail (10') and hydraulic jacks.
No shorter then 22' main deck
Ratchet Rail on the drivers side with at least 8 4" ratchets
D rings recessed through the deck to the frame below
8x8.5' removable deck over the trailer neck.
LED lights, 2 strobes out the rear. Side turn signals
Loading lights for the deck and off the rear of the trailer (also function as reverse lights)
Multi-location winch mount (2" receiver tubes). Mount on the neck, one off the back, and one off each side. (possibly run a hydraulic winch off the system for the dovetail/jacks)
Several under body toolboxes mounted under the deck for plenty of storage, one would house the hydraulic setup.
Steps at both front corners and then just before the axles.
Rub rail/stake pockets with sections of pipe between the stake pockets.
Spare tire kept under the neck, held up by a winch similar to those used on trucks and suvs for their spare tires.
Cleaned, primed, and painted steel, no powder coating.

I'll think of more stuff I'm sure.

And expanding width deck like this would be neat but not worth the extra cost for the small amount of time it would be nice to have. Not to mention it would make it harder on axle selection, side pull of a winch against the locking mechanisms of the deck, etc.
http://donahuetrailers.com/flbd_specs.html


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

....You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Mark13;1483087 said:


> If I was designing a trailer:
> 
> Gooseneck hookup
> 12k oil bath axles. Maybe a slight spread, harder on tires though.
> ...


WOW that's a WIDE DECK.

love the 
D rings recessed through the deck
2 strobes out back (planed on trying to work that in mine but limited space of lights in back)
REALLY LIKE Thumbs Up Multi-location winch mount
Ratchet Rail (but i thinking something more like this because you can move them just were you need them http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_122127_122127

thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WesternproGMC;1483122 said:


> WOW that's a WIDE DECK.
> 
> love the
> D rings recessed through the deck
> ...


The strobes out back are nice, the previous owner of my trailer put in 2 4" led amber strobes that are controlled from a switch on the neck of the trailer. The trailer blocks all the other warning lights on my truck so they are nice to have.

The multi mount winch idea I've never seen anywhere else but to me having a winch on the neck is great. Having a winch that lets me get things closer to the trailer then relocating the winch to the neck to load whatever I'm pulling is even better. Being able to side pull a load would be nice or being able to side pull the trailer if needed could really help to get out of a tight situation.

The rail I have lets me slide the 4" ratchets wherever I want. I have 6 along the main deck of the trailer, 1 between the axles, and 1 after the axles. In the pictures I posted they are kinda hard to see and they look like they are all welded on but I'll try to get a better picture sometime. I've got 3 more that I'd like to weld on at some point, 2 on the dove tail and maybe add another one to the main deck area.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark, you sir can sure think up a trailer. about every option a man could want.

Have you seen PJ's air ride option? I want to go look at one in person. It sounds like a great idea.
Its all a self contained unit.
The axle lift option would be kinda cool.

http://www.pjtrailers.com/trailer_flex_air_ride.cfm

PJ has a lot of the options you mentioned previously.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Drew2010;1483537 said:


> Mark, you sir can sure think up a trailer. about every option a man could want.
> 
> Have you seen PJ's air ride option? I want to go look at one in person. It sounds like a great idea.
> Its all a self contained unit.
> ...


to add air ride to a pj add $4,500 to the prices... check at the my trailer dealer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drew2010;1483537 said:


> Mark, you sir can sure think up a trailer. about every option a man could want.
> 
> Have you seen PJ's air ride option? I want to go look at one in person. It sounds like a great idea.
> Its all a self contained unit.
> ...


I spend a lot of time pulling my trailer around and hauling a lot of different things and there's always a way to do something better/easier if I had the proper setup on my trailer. Keeps me thinking all the time.

I've never seen the air ride option in person but I have heard about it. It would be a neat feature but a little more maintenance and possibly more problems operating in cold temperatures.

Most trailer manufacturers have a pretty long options list. Brute who built mine kinda specializes in custom trailers and can probably make just about anything a person would dream of.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

anyone have a trailer that is a little more the 102in wide?


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

102 is the widest you can go without permits


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WesternproGMC;1486066 said:


> anyone have a trailer that is a little more the 102in wide?


Unless it's a custom built application or something for a specific purpose you won't find much. 102" (8.5') is legal width so unless you want to run with permits all the time it's going to cause you problems.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

lol my trailer person Ive been talking to about axles is selling me bs hes saying my hubface should be 94in which puts me 1/2in over wide on each side and if i put -offset in the wheels i have 3/4in between the frame and the wheels..... but i drove by a local trailer dealer today and saw this trailer http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=T8#1 it is 22feet long and 96in wide deck for $6000payup. here's better pic http://modules07.dealercarsearch.com/usercontrols/largephotos.aspx?id=2084705.

really thinking of getting it and adding 
- strobe
-winch
-slide the toolbox with the hyd. pump in it forward and put a truck toolbox behind it 
-maybe redo the pump and add hyd. front jacks
-loading lights
-side turns
and calling it good


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

The PJ T8 is a nice trailer - I picked mine up in June. It wasn't too much mor to get it 102 wide. The extra width is nice, Pallets side by side, 4 wheelers side by side. I definately thought that it was worth the extra money for the extra space.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A family who does the truck pulling circuit with us has basically the same trailer they haul an 09 Chevy around on. Talked to them a couple weeks ago about it and they were very happy with it. I think theirs is 102" wide since he mentioned them hauling pallets of seed corn on it when it's not hauling the puller around.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

you thing the 6in make that big of a differences


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Depends on what you will be using it for. For me it absolutely does. My four wheelers are 48" wide - it would be tight on a 96 wide trailer (remember rub rails are included in the width). Plenty of room with a 102" trailer. I also want to be able to put my M105S kubota tractor up on it if necessary - same thing.

Try and figure out what you would be doing with the trailer (all possible scenarios) and go from there.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

it more then likely im getting a T8.... here's what im planing on getting on it

-mud flaps
-cold weather harness
-winch plate
-on-board 110v battery charger
-102in wide deck

do you recommend anything other too on PJ options list? 
http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=T8

also WHAT is a Frame Bridge???????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You looking at a 14k trailer or heaver, what are you pulling it with and tag trailer or goosneck?


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Mark13;1486978 said:


> You looking at a 14k trailer or heaver, what are you pulling it with and tag trailer or goosneck?


14k and bumper pull


----------

